# Oak cutlery canteen



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Although it is not finished yet I thought it was at a astage where I could psot some pics of my latest project. I was commisioned to build a cutlery canteen for a rather expensive set. The only stipulation was that it had to be in Oak, not a problem as I like working in hardwood anyway and Oak is readily available over here. I desgined the canteen as a minature chest of drawers with an opening top lid to display the serving set. The serving set only contains seven pieces so I decided to make a feature of this and rout the shapes of the cutlery into a sheet of MDF. It took a few hours to do by hand with the router but seems to have paid off. Lucky I have plenty of experience with making signs freehand I think.  The top draw is a false front that opens with the lid and the rest of them are all sectioned so that the cutlery lies on it's side in recesses. My customer will pick the hardware to go with the unit and then a finish will be chosen by her. Once finished the inside will be lined with Jade green felt and this is a job I am not looking forward too as I have never done it before, Oh well in for a penny in for a pound.  I used Bob and Ricks method for the box joints on the drawers but had to split the drawer fronts in half to make the joints and then glue them back together afterwards, turned out well though as you can't see the join. I think the cutomer will be happy with the finished project though and just in time for the wedding too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

Nice job so far,, are you going to flock the inside or put in velvet ?

It's going to be a real nice cabinet (cutlery canteen)  or I should say it's a real nice cabinet now...

=======


mailee said:


> Although it is not finished yet I thought it was at a astage where I could psot some pics of my latest project. I was commisioned to build a cutlery canteen for a rather expensive set. The only stipulation was that it had to be in Oak, not a problem as I like working in hardwood anyway and Oak is readily available over here. I desgined the canteen as a minature chest of drawers with an opening top lid to display the serving set. The serving set only contains seven pieces so I decided to make a feature of this and rout the shapes of the cutlery into a sheet of MDF. It took a few hours to do by hand with the router but seems to have paid off. Lucky I have plenty of experience with making signs freehand I think.  The top draw is a false front that opens with the lid and the rest of them are all sectioned so that the cutlery lies on it's side in recesses. My customer will pick the hardware to go with the unit and then a finish will be chosen by her. Once finished the inside will be lined with Jade green felt and this is a job I am not looking forward too as I have never done it before, Oh well in for a penny in for a pound.  I used Bob and Ricks method for the box joints on the drawers but had to split the drawer fronts in half to make the joints and then glue them back together afterwards, turned out well though as you can't see the join. I think the cutomer will be happy with the finished project though and just in time for the wedding too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Fantastic work. I love that and some fine craftsmanship there! 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW, sweet. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking good Mailee. She should be very happy with the canteen.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I was capable of making a cabinet of this standard, I doubt that I would part with it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, nice to hear such kind words. Well Bob I was intending to line the inside with green felt but have just found out about the flock material and ordered some of this instead. Got to admit I didn't relish the idea of trying to line it with a sheet of material and besides which there is always the risk of it coming loose. Will have a play with the flock when it arrives and see what I can do with it. Will of course keep you all posted and updated in pictures.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

The flock is the way to go, it works great I did a repair job on a box that was lined with felt on Sunday and it looked like hell ,the box was about 10 years old and she dropped in off the moving truck and broke it up ....the felt was all stringy from putting things in and out of the box...it took me more time to repair the felt than the box and broken mirror.

That's a small tip put some of the flock in a small plastic bag when your done with it, in that way they can repair it if the needs comes up...it's hard to match the color over the years....... 

====
========


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful work mailee! Go with the flocking, it's simple and the results are outstanding. I used it for the first time on a cutlery box last year and was amazed at the results (see pic on "First Box" page 4 this thread).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a link to the neat box by nzgeordie

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4953-first-box.html

==============


nzgeordie said:


> Beautiful work mailee! Go with the flocking, it's simple and the results are outstanding. I used it for the first time on a cutlery box last year and was amazed at the results (see pic on "First Box" page 4 this thread).


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow! that is a nice box there Geordie and your first one too :sold: Thanks for the advice on the flocking you have given me confidence to go ahead with it. Will post pics to see once it is finished. Thanks for the link too Bob.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Very nice work mailee, great workmanship. Looking forward to seeing the finish results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome mailee

I use the flock all the time for router boxes,etc.. great stuff 

==========


mailee said:


> Wow! that is a nice box there Geordie and your first one too :sold: Thanks for the advice on the flocking you have given me confidence to go ahead with it. Will post pics to see once it is finished. Thanks for the link too Bob.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work mate, a craftsman at work.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have now finished the outside of the canteen and it is looking the part with the addition of some handles and knobs I made this week. I had to use Beech for the knobs as the grain was too course to turn such small items. (Well for a novice turner like me anyway) I did make the handles out of the Oak though and the knbs now they have been finished don't look a bad match. I am hoping to get started on the flocking on Sunday as I have another job for tomorrow. (Fitting a gas hob into a countertop) Nothing really interesting I am afraid. I have added two pictures today, I have also added the Wife to give some idea of the scale of the canteen. Mind you she isn't that big anyway.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just beautiful Mailee, the canteen isn't bad either!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

That is one fine canteen chest, not to sure about the lid stay though HAHAHA fantastic workmanship.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Lid holder opener*

Mailee I see nothing that needs improvement, except, the lid needs some other kind of devise to hold it up. To us woodworkers that might work but I think the new bride will want something better.  Really they are very nice looking. Good luck with the flocking. Will expect pics of that too.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful job - I like the lid stay - but a home made wood one would be better - =0)
Your wife looks like she has a pretty good grip on that project - did she let go - or did you have to promise to make her one??


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I have spent most of the day flocking the drawers on the cutlery canteen. I have come to a stop as I ran out of the flock.  
Here is the box I made up to apply the flock:








I followed the instructions and put plenty on which seems to have done the trick:








First drawer finished and it is looking the part:








I then turned my attention to the top tray and gave this the same treatment:








I managed to finish three drawers and the top tray before I ran out of the flock:








Next up was to draw and rout the logo which will sit in the lid. I coated this with some of the adhesive that was left to seal the surface for the application of the flock:








I have ordered some more of the flock and adhesive so must now wait until it arrives to continue. Mind you it states that the flock must be allowed to cure for one week before use so no hurry.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like you NAILED it Mailee. Beautiful job!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Spot on as they now say Mailee.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you intend to show us how you routed the name?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mailee

You did a great flocking job ,   this is the only time I can get by using that word and get by with it, so I couldn't pass it up sorry, but you did a great job..

It can be a bit tricky, but you got it down very well.
You didn't say what brand you used ? and I sure others would like to know the 3 w's and the total price...of the kit.

=========


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. Well Bob the material I used was named Suede Tex and comes as a starter kit consisting of 3oz of the fibres in your choice of colour, 8oz tin of adhesive which is colour matched to the fibres, and the pump applicator. This kit cost me £17 plus p&p from a company called Turners Retreat here in the UK. Each successive 3oz bag of fibres costs £8.25 and an 8oz tin of the adhesive costs £8.25. Compared to felt it is reasonable considering what you can do with it. I just followed the instructions and held the pump at 8" away and at an angle of around 45 degrees and put plenty on and plenty more too. It states that any excess can be shaken off after the adhesive has cured to be used again which I did. I was very pleased myself at my first attempt and glad I went this route instead of trying to cover it with felt fabric. 
Well Harrysin, I have posted on here before on how to route signs and this was made in the same manner. I first drew out the logo on the computer and then printed it out at the size I needed. I then transferred this to the wood with carbon paper. After scoring around the letters and shapes with a craft knife I then carefully cut around the shapes with the router set at a very shallow depth. This one was a challenge as the letters were so small I had to cut a lot out with the knife where the cutter couldn't reach. Didn't turn out too bad though I thought. Once it is covered in flock it will hide one or two of the mistakes.  Here is one of the many signs I have produced using this method:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mailee

http://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/

Looks like the same stuff I use in the states..

Here's USA link for anyone that wants to read about it. 

http://www.donjer.com/
http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/product.htm
http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/order.htm
http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/howto.htm

nzgeordie of New Zealand had a hard time getting it if I recall that right ,,you may want to post the web site where you got it from in the UK

One of his boxes below.
http://www.routerforums.com/46282-post1.html

========


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Fantastic work, everything looks nice and tight.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

*Bit of advice?*

Hi Bob can I pick your brains on this subject? I have now removed all of the remaining fibres and civen the canteen a clean up but it looks like one section could do with another coat as it is a little thin. How do i go about this, just re-apply the adhesive over the first flock coat or do I have to prepare the first coat in some way? Many thanks in advance as you seem to have used this product and me being a raw novice....well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

Take a razor blade and remove the bad part, right down to the green paint, then recoat and real flock....it should bend right in.
If you can't get all the green paint up sand with some 60 grit till allthe little fibers are gone....
Then make a template with a hole in it the same size as the bad part, tape in down in place with the blue tape from 3M , the tape that will not pull up the 1st.flock job but don't use the standard masking tape.....to stickey...

coat and flock then b/4 it's dry remove the template and put on just a bit more flock to cover the seam.... 

========



mailee said:


> Hi Bob can I pick your brains on this subject? I have now removed all of the remaining fibres and civen the canteen a clean up but it looks like one section could do with another coat as it is a little thin. How do i go about this, just re-apply the adhesive over the first flock coat or do I have to prepare the first coat in some way? Many thanks in advance as you seem to have used this product and me being a raw novice....well.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well today i got a call from Turners Retreat informing me they were out of stock of my order! It was the flock I had been waiting for to finish the canteen!!! After a short discussion with them they told me that it was the adhesive they were out of in that colour but they had enough of the fibre thank goodness! It would have taken them about three weeks to get some more too!! I am trying to finish it for the end of the month as the wedding is early April. Anyway it shold be with me Saturday morning all being well. In the meantime I have finished everything else and done a few trial fits of the cutlery to make sure everything fits well and it is not too heavy fully loaded. I will let the photos speak for themselves:
























You will notice the lid is waiting for the flock as is the bottom drawer. fingers crossed for Saturday.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

mailee, that's really something to be proud of!!
JIM


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

A+ in my book Mailee.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys, got to admit I am quite proud of the acheivement as you problably noticed.  I am afraid the flock fibre didn't arrive this morning so I will now have to wait until Tuesday after the holidays for it. Once applied it will need to cure for one week too so it looks like it is going to be a tight deadline.  I will of course post the finished item once I have.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi mailee. Been out of country for a while so I've just caught up with your flocking. What a great job  And it's fun too! The whole piece of work looks great  :sold:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I finally got the canteen finished at long last after waiting for the extra flock fibre to arrive. I am very pleased with the results too and would be happy to build another one and flock the insides. i am sure the customer will be happy with it too, delivery is tonight. :sold: Sorry for all the pics but I am so pleased with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mailee

Very nice job and you should be very proud of it,, it sure would make a Jim Danny tool box  for the fine tools you have, now it's time to make one more now that you have it down , I sure like the nice touch with the finger holes to lift out the items in the top.

If you made a error with the flocking I sure can't see it nice job..


==========



mailee said:


> Well I finally got the canteen finished at long last after waiting for the extra flock fibre to arrive. I am very pleased with the results too and would be happy to build another one and flock the insides. i am sure the customer will be happy with it too, delivery is tonight. :sold: Sorry for all the pics but I am so pleased with it.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

That is something you SHOULD be very proud of....nice craftsmanship Mailee.

Ed......


----------

